# Using SM 58 mic like a SM 57 (without capsule) works??



## Daniele Nasuti

Hello, I do not know if someone has already asked, but since I should record an acoustic guitar I wanted to know if any of you have ever tried to use the SM58 without the capsule above (that unscrewing it can be disassembled.)

Honestly, I'm a little afraid that using the microphone without the protection capsule can be damaged. What do you think?
I have seen around that someone advises to remove that protection of the SM58 because using it without a capsule effectively becomes a SM57, which is more suitable for recording acoustic guitars for example.
Is this thing feasible without doing damage? What do you think about?

Thank you !!


----------



## chrisr

It's ok to remove the grille so long as you don't whack it because of course you risk damaging the diaphragm. I suspect the tonal difference between 57/58 will be minor when compared to, say, changes in mic positioning relative to the instrument, or room treatment. I personally wouldn't do it - people can be quite careless around mics.


----------



## Daniele Nasuti

Thank you!!


----------



## Loïc D

It'll pretty much sound the same yes.
But indeed, be very careful after removing the grille since the diaphragm is directly exposed (not only to shocks but also to moisture, projections, pressure hits, etc.)


----------



## Daniele Nasuti

LowweeK said:


> It'll pretty much sound the same yes.
> But indeed, be very careful after removing the grille since the diaphragm is directly exposed (not only to shocks but also to moisture, projections, pressure hits, etc.)


Ok, thanks. 
Instead regarding to positioning the sm58 (without grill) in front of an ampli for example, where the sound volume is very high, is there some risk to damage the mic? 
I ask this because I know that also if the sm58 without grill is pretty much equal to sm57, nonetheless the sm57 has a plastic protection on the top, right?

That was my doubt, that could be damaged by high volume sounds...

Thank you very much!!


----------



## chrisr

it will cope just fine with high pressure (volume) levels. The grille is there simply to protect from knocks.


----------



## Daniele Nasuti

perfect, I've understood  

Just for knowing.. if you had to choose between sm58 and sm57 for recording an acoustic guitar, what mic would you take?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## chrisr

ha... well let's think... If i had to choose between the two I'd go with the 57. Looks way cooler than the ice cream cone.


----------



## Divico

I've read a post somewhere from one of shures tech guys confirming that the mic capsules Are identical and just the grill is different. Than there Are tests on youtube showing differences in sound, probably due to production tolerance ?!
Pressure level should be ok. Just dont touch The membrane. Ive experimented with this aswell


----------



## studiostuff

The design is fairly robust:


----------



## Daniele Nasuti

studiostuff said:


> The design is fairly robust:



I know, my question was if it was robust also without the grill  Don't worry, I eventually found the answer, thanks to you all!! However look also at the official link below 



Divico said:


> I've read a post somewhere from one of shures tech guys confirming that the mic capsules Are identical and just the grill is different. Than there Are tests on youtube showing differences in sound, probably due to production tolerance ?!
> Pressure level should be ok. Just dont touch The membrane. Ive experimented with this aswell


Do you mean this?  http://www.shure.com/americas/support/find-an-answer/using-the-sm58-without-the-ball-grill 
Another musician sent me this.. I did't know before that there was also an official answer.


----------



## studiostuff

Daniele Nasuti said:


> Hello, I do not know if someone has already asked, but since I should record an acoustic guitar I wanted to know if any of you have ever tried to use the SM58 without the capsule above (that unscrewing it can be disassembled.)
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little afraid that using the microphone without the protection capsule can be damaged. What do you think?
> I have seen around that someone advises to remove that protection of the SM58 because using it without a capsule effectively becomes a SM57, which is more suitable for recording acoustic guitars for example.
> Is this thing feasible without doing damage?




Forgive me for not answering your original question!  

Since an SM 57 or SM 58 are each priced way below $150/each and can be found on many sites (Craigslist) in perfect condition at $50/each, I have never found the need to use an SM 58 without the pop-screen when I really wanted to use an SM 57. 

At some time during the early 1970s, I bought my own pair of SM 57s and could put a pop-screen on them when I wanted to use them for recording vocals. Still have the original two SM 57s in a box with many other SM 57s and SM 58s. 

I have used many of these mics since the early 1960s and have seen exactly ONE die... Everyone in the studio that day was very sad. No one had ever seen one die... even when the mics suffered unimaginable abuse at our hands. Very mysterious... We held a brief memorial service for the mic, and the mic is still being used... as a paperweight. 

I do not believe that it is very easy to damage an SM 58 without the pop-screen if one is using the mic in a typical manner (an inch in front of a e-gtr cab, near an acoustic gtr, a drum, etc.). 

Get yourself several of them both (I think I have about six of each). They will always be worth $50 if you want to sell them. But I can't imagine why you ever would... You might need a hammer in an emergency, and both of these mics will drive a nail or two and be ready for recording when you are done. An SM 7 can be used for bigger nails. 

Have you ever seen the movie DIE HARD...? The film producers had originally hired an SM 57 to play the Bruce Willis role, but the SM 57 got tied up on another movie and Bruce Willis was their SECOND CHOICE...!!

The rest is film history.


----------



## Daniele Nasuti

@studiostuff I understand your point of view and thank you and all who have answered.. these forums are really awesome!! I'm doing all this caos because I have very little money this time, so I have to use it at best and try to save money where I can.

I am a composer, so I don't need to buy too many mics and equipment for doing a good work, but at least a decent equipment and try to do the best with this, also if it's not the real top.
I think good results depend from you and how much you have studied and got in depth and creating your personal taste of music.
Maybe one day I will buy someone else, who knows  but I can't now

I appreciate a lot your advices, you gave me some ideas.. thank you!! 



studiostuff said:


> You might need a hammer in an emergency, and both of these mics will drive a nail or two and be ready for recording when you are done. An SM 7 can be used for bigger nails.
> 
> Have you ever seen the movie DIE HARD...? The film producers had originally hired an SM 57 to play the Bruce Willis role, but the SM 57 got tied up on another movie and Bruce Willis was their SECOND CHOICE...!!
> 
> The rest is film history.


----------

